# Should I let her break up with me?



## lilman34 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok so my gf of 17 months has some serious trust issues with me right now.

So me and my gf had a fight about a page i suppesdly liked that had pics of other girls.(which i didnt like, i dont know how the hell it got there) And i tried telling her but she just accused me of lieing. So I was like you know what, go on my facebook, because i have nothing to hide. and lol.. omg the **** she tried accusing me for was like.. a status i liked over a year ago that said "like this and ill message you." Its not like i actually talked to the girl lol, and then she went through my messages.. and she saw that i talked to NO OTHER GIRLS after we met. But then she decided to go in the messages all the way before we met. And she saw that I tryed talking to someone that had the same name as the page i suppesdly like(which im guessing they made their profile into a page, thats how it got into my likes) and started saying you do know who this is, and accusing me of lieing and cussing at me more than ive ever been cussed at in my life and wanting to break up. 

Then she decided to read the convo between me and my friend, and we wer having a convo about the gym and i said "theres some nice girls there" and she started trippen off that. Calling me so many names (disgusting pervert, piece of **** and you can just imagine the rest lol) And i told her truthfully that i look at girls, but i look at everyone lol. And she asked for the worst comment ive ever made to my friends, and i told her truthfully "Id **** them" but i told her i dont talk in those ways, i dont mean anything i say, and that i was just agreeing with friends. And now she thinks im a straight pervert and all i do is look at other girls -_-. Accusing me of cheating because of it, saying its not loyal and that the biggest lie i ever told her was im loyal.

I looked yeah, thats disrepectful, but thats not cheating lol. its not like i talked to or flirted with them, i didnt even have thoughts. Now she says she wants nothing to do with me because im a "cheating, lieing *******" ..... and that she cant trust me at all. I dont even look at girls all the time, i dont stare or anything. I promised her ill stop, but she wont believe me. Ive never even considered cheating, id rather break up than cheat. She said so many hurtful things, like she forgot that theres boundaries.


Dont you think this is a little overboard?

And i forgot to mention that this is a long distant relationship, and wer about to see each other for the first time in like 5 days.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So you've been "dating" for 17 months and never met yet?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilman34 (Mar 27, 2014)

yeah


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Dude. Cancel the meeting and go to a movie instead. By yourself. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

PBear said:


> Dude. Cancel the meeting and go to a movie instead. By yourself.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:iagree:

I wish I had this guy's problems. I would just run the other way as fast as I could and find a new gf.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Hate to break it to you sweetie but she's not your girlfriend. If you only know each other online, you don't really know each other.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Hope you read this BEFORE you meet her for the first time around 4/1/14...

Woman here weighing in with some advice. This behavior is BEYOND abnormal! It's one of two extremes:

1) She's trying to get you to break up with her BEFORE the meeting because she's scared of meeting you (she's been lying for 17 months about her looks, 'single' status, life circumstances, etc)

2) She is extremely high-maintenance and this is a sh1t-test. If you accept this, grovel and apologize, she knows you're whipped and she'll ramp up the abuse even more.

Either way, CANCEL the meeting. Find a woman within arm's length of you to start dating IN PERSON. Move on!


----------



## roseblssm6 (Mar 29, 2014)

Definitely cancel and move on.


----------

